# whaddaya think



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is ying. my FB yearling boer.. this is probsbly the only decent pictures i can t get of her since she thinks i am an alien. but what do you think in general?

in the second pit she is kinda posty.. because i walked up to the fence and she ran off.. :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like her! Not to great a judge of boers,,,but imho,,,she looks real nice. And sweet name! Ya got one named Yang??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

we ... had one... she died before i picked ying up.. so.. the world is in imbalance because their is only ying no yang


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty girl looks nice in long with a straight back and nice tail set. Shelly


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

She looks to be built very well- Love the thickness of her. She should produce some nice meaty kids.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she looks nice, as the others said, nice n thick.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it's all been said...nice and thick. Very pretty too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok my next question is.. do you think she will cross well with bruce

these are picures of bruce as a young yearling


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

SHe looks nice and he looks like a brute - should do nicely togather


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep......she is a very pretty doe .............I do see a little weakness on her pasterns......... 

I think she should do well with bruce............ I cannot see his pasterns..but .......from what I can see I like him.............they should mix well...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok thats awesome.. he's the only buck at my friends right now i could breed her to. the other one is her dad, so thats super.. 

bruce is such a sweetheart when he's not at a show! haha 

when he is.. he tends to be rough.. and break collars


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very nice looking Boer Doe! And Bruce is GORGEOUS! Be sure and post plenty of pics when she has kids off of him, please! :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They would mix great. He is really pretty.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Well she's a nice deep bodied doe. If anything her pasterns might be on the weak side as was already noted and if you're looking to show in breed shows, a little more femininity would help.

I really like the width through the front end on that buck and he has a decent build, length and the color is definitely a plus. Only thing I would say is to check his pasterns. If they're decent I'd say go for it. They should cross well, but you can never really tell till the kids are on the ground. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the buck throws chunk babies!! haha he threw a paint buck kid that looked just like him.. and at 4 weeks old he won champion jr buck!.. needless to say i reserved my wether from that cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cool...........so cool.........


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her!! She is long and graceful. What a difference in the two "poses"...this first one really shows her stuff and the second pic doesnt do her justice!
That buck is one hunka hubba alright! :drool:


----------

